
Canada says third citizen detained in China - everybodyknows
https://www.ft.com/content/8f158e68-03d5-11e9-99df-6183d3002ee1
======
Etheryte
Sadly, the article is paywalled. Do you have a short summary?

~~~
RileyJames
[https://archive.is/cN3Yt](https://archive.is/cN3Yt)

